# Baby Betta Clamped Fins?



## Magikarp (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, got a question. I bought a baby betta about a month or so ago and she's doing amazing. However, I noticed today that her tail fins are more clamped than usual. Still eats like a pig and swims around exploring the ten gallon tank. 

Edit: Here's the best pic i can get for now. Her tail usually looks more like the shape of a delta tails and is much more spread out. However its been mostly clamped all day.

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac326/AnimatedJunkie/Mobile Uploads/P__2560.jpg


Housing 
What size is your tank?
10 gallon

What temperature is your tank? 
always at 80-81

Does your tank have a filter?
yup, baffled and everything

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Nope

Is your tank heated?
Yup

What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
Combination of betta pellets and frozen brine shrimp

How often do you feed your betta fish?
twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
twice a week

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
Monday-25%
Thursday-35-40%

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
Bettasafe conditioner


Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
I've brought it to the store to get tested but never myself

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
Clamped fins

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
No behavior change. Still eats like a pig and swims around a lot.

When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Today

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Nope

Does your fish have any history of being ill?
Not at all

How old is your fish (approximately)?
Only had her for a month


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does she have any fin rot, or other signs such as ammonia burns, a cut, torn fins, etc? Clamped fins can be caused by cold water (not in your case), or a betta not feeling good. I've got two girls I've been fighting with to get better, and their fins are clamped too. Check stuff like her poop (white, stringy, broken up vs regular), eyes, mouth, etc.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Since this is a new tank please test your water for ammonia at least. You really need to monitor ammonia closely while cycling a new tank.


----------



## Magikarp (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Tank has been cycled already and was tested by a pet store a couple of times. Fish is new, tank is not. I unintentionally used some fish before to cycle the tank (dont kill me :\)

Also, shes doing much better today. I havent seen her clamp her fins yet. The only unusual thing that i can recall yesterday was overfeeding her. After she did her business she went straight back to normal.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

hopefully she was just uncomfortable from being over fed. Keep a close eye out in case she clamps again.


----------



## Magikarp (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright, will do. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lots of people use fish-in cycle (accidental or purposely) :lol: no one SHOULD snap at you for it


----------

